
Daisy Architecture - based2
https://datalanguage.com/news/daisy-architecture
======
slagfart
I’d like to understand what tooling people use to govern process flows in
these architectures. The concept is strong and totally makes sense, but with
so many services running, how do we automatically monitor the metrics of each
one? Not just in uptime, but in queue length, output quality, server cost,
time taken, etc?

~~~
julian_everett
So far, most customers have treated that kind of data as one more additional
data source to be integrated into existing business reporting systems. However
I think there's a potentially interesting question here about whether existing
kanban tools e.g. leankit could be adapted for use optimising pull-based
business operations rather than pull-based software delivery

